# Catfishing from a kayak



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Has anyone here spent much time targeting cats from a kayak? I caught a bunch of channel cats the last 2 summers on float trips on the Hocking in the yak, but I'd like to stick a good flathead from the kayak this year. Has anyone ever boated a big flattie from a yak? I have some spots on the Ohio where I know I can paddle to pretty easy from a public access point, and may also hit a few lakes for them this summer. Any input? :B


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

not flat heads but big channels up to 14lb i have ...its a BLAST !


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

never done it but would love to try sounds like a whole lotta fun


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Rich ( Kayak_Fisher) on here got into a whole bunch of lake channels last year after I showed him some good rigs and drifting techniques, his yak is all set up and hopefully he will chime in here soon. 

Salmonid


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't even try it, you can't catch catfish from a kayak on the Ohio River  Make sure you take a good anchor if fishing next to a barge. They kept trying to drag me under the darn thing!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

TheCream,
I caught several, last year, with a Rebel Crawdad crankbait (floating model) while trolling from my kayak. I was in about 14' of water and trolling approx. 1.5 mph. I tried to stay in about 12' to 16' of water, as that's where I seemed to be catching them. I also used other floating crankbaits with varied success.

Using this set up I caught, channel cats, walleye, small mouth, crappie and white bass. I fished reservoirs, while trolling. Floating crankbaits are the best, if you have more than one line out, because if you get a hit and start fighting a fish...the other line/lure is goign to sink and get caught up on stuff. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm with Bowhunter57... I troll crankbaits from my kayak a lot and I've caught a lot of channel cats. I'm usually targeting crappie when I'm trolling, and there have been days when I can't keep the cats off my crankbaits. I do most of my trolling in a shallow lake, where most of the water is 6 to 8 feet deep. I've targeted sunken brush piles before that some days hold crappie, other days I'll pass back and forth over the same spots and pick up only catfish... some days it's a good mix of crappie, bass, and channel cats (sometimes with an occasional perch thrown in). I've thought about targeting bigs cats sometimes simply to get that "Nantucket sleigh-ride". I can't wait for kayak season. As soon as we get another one of those 50 degree days (if I'm not working) I'll be out there.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It's a glorious feeling, on a "sleigh ride", with ultralight tackle. You can go a loooooonngg way!--Tim.......................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

RebelWithACause122 said:


> I troll crankbaits from my kayak a lot and I've caught a lot of channel cats. I'm usually targeting crappie when I'm trolling, and there have been days when I can't keep the cats off my crankbaits.


I'm with RebelWithACause122, on this trolling thing...nothing wrong with live bait.

However, Keith OH is the person that I will have to give the credit to, for showing me about trolling. We were on Kiser Lake, trolling for stripers and I caught crappie, bluegill and largemouth bass all day long. In the local reservoirs I can't seem to keep the channel cats off of my lines, but that's ok, as they are all fun to catch and good to eat.

Bowhunter57


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

This is something i have been wanting to try. Where i live on the scioto there are no public access points. But the idea of landing the fish i go after in a yak has me not so sure. I have been shedding some pounds but im still 280 and i dont know if a kayak would handle me alone. But the ability to jump from bank to bank and to sand bars has me thinking about it.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

I've caught lots of cats fishing from my kayak in the Maumee river.

Generally, my method is to park in slack water beside a riffle that flows off a rapids. Bigger and stronger seems to be better. I don't anchor but often hold the boat in shallow rocks or weeds. I then cast into the faster water and let the current help find fish. Favorite baits include small cranks (similar to a "Big O") and a gob of frozen dead shiners under a BIG float. Big because I let it drift far downriver.

Using this method I've caught loads of channel cats, commonly to ten pounds, plus smallies, walleyes, sheepshead, carp, and white bass. I've also caught a few flatties, tho not big, up to about 15 pounds. The flatties have all been holding behind boulders or other obstructions. 

Jim


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

I spent just about the entire summer catching channel cats from my kayak on the Maumee. As Oldfer indicated, that river is loaded with them. No flatties yet, but did get into some bigger channel cats. I generally use shrimp or night crawlers. Favorite spots include Farnesworth Park near boat launch and under the Conant St. Bridge. It helps to have a nice wide and stable yak (I have a malibu stealth). Lots of fun once they start to fight.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I've got them off of paddle boats and rubber dingies when pond fishin. Any channel cat over 10lbs. tugs the boat. I wouldn't recommend it for Blues or Flatties.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> I have been shedding some pounds but im still 280 and i dont know if a kayak would handle me alone. QUOTE]
> 
> I am around the 270 range, and kayak fishing is all I do in the summer months. Dont let your weight hold you back from having a good time. Most good kayaks are rated for 350 - 400+. Go out and get yourself one!


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

jlieder said:


> I spent just about the entire summer catching channel cats from my kayak on the Maumee. As Oldfer indicated, that river is loaded with them. No flatties yet, but did get into some bigger channel cats. I generally use shrimp or night crawlers. Favorite spots include Farnesworth Park near boat launch and under the Conant St. Bridge. It helps to have a nice wide and stable yak (I have a malibu stealth). Lots of fun once they start to fight.


The flatties I've caught have been in the tails of the rapids at Weir and Otsego. You probably find, as I do, that this is REALLY fun fishing. Can't wait to get going again!

Jim


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I plan on trying it a little this spring/summer. The spots I can yak to quickly on the Ohio are my main areas I want to spend some time. I'd love to slime the yak with at least a 15lb+ flathead.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Something like this might catch YOU.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

had something like that one once when i was fishing in dillion lake lake site right outside the spillway .. i couldn't get the damn thing to come off the bottom and when your in a yak it was very difficult to really apply the pressure you want and navigate same time but the dang thing straightened my hook and i lost it . from that day on i dont mess with cheap 2/0 hooks anymore .


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

It can be done. Looks like fun as well. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

SeanStone said:


> 47# Flathead Kayak Catfishing - YouTube
> 
> It can be done. Looks like fun as well. Good luck and be safe.


That looks awesome!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

WOW! Watching him reel himself in once he set the hook was funny! Great video!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

lol awsome ...usmc that striper kinda did that to you didnt it .


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

SeanStone said:


> 47# Flathead Kayak Catfishing - YouTube
> 
> It can be done. Looks like fun as well. Good luck and be safe.


That was a high speed sleigh ride! :B


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

It seemed that every time i targeted Smallies on the Scioto this past summer I hooked a 25+ in. Channel. Mostly on suspending, or floating rapala's. Best lb for lb fighting fish on the river if you ask me.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Yeah that striper pulled me around quite a bit. I filmed the last few runs it made, not near the quality of that guy, and I also didnt notice I dropped the F bomb so much in the video so watch at your own risk! lol


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Kap8HkKc8U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Yeah that striper pulled me around quite a bit. I filmed the last few runs it made, not near the quality of that guy, and I also didnt notice I dropped the F bomb so much in the video so watch at your own risk! lol
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Kap8HkKc8U&feature=youtu.be


@ 1:02 that's what pure joy sounds like.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

hahaha love the laugh at the end ! EPIC !


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Check that mother out! Epic indeed.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

SeanStone said:


> 47# Flathead Kayak Catfishing - YouTube
> 
> It can be done. Looks like fun as well. Good luck and be safe.


That's like 10 kinds of awesome!!!

There used to be a dude on here yeeeears ago called Flatheadmanaiac, Scott Hollar as I later came to know him. Dude knew his craft.
I was kayaking a secret location one evening and I see this guy with about $3,000 worth of gear....carp fishing...in a spot where I had never seen anyone before. I was paddling by and he waved me over. Sat around and chewed the fat long enough to find out it was FHManiac. That dude is a COMMITTED fisherman...which is an understatement... specializing in stuff that scours the bottom.
I know he chases flatties and carp out of his kayak.

Damn, that video is almost enough to get me to forget about smallies for a few seconds....almost.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow that video is sick!!! Nice fish and gettin it from a Kayak is somethin special. Very cool


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Great videos!
Im hooked and i dont even have a yak yet.


----------

